# Splijtzwam



## eno2

Nergens resultaten voor Engels. ("fission fungus"  is ook nergens opgenomen, niet in WR  M-W, etc...)


----------



## Red Arrow

Je bent een week te vroeg. 1 april is pas volgende week.


----------



## eno2

Ik vraag naar een vertaling voor splijtzwam, niet naar uitgelachen te worden.
Bovendien is het forumregel een poging te doen. Dit is een google translate, aangezien er niets te vinden is.


----------



## Red Arrow

O sorry, ik zocht ernaar op Google en vond alleen info over onbestaande paddenstoelen.


----------



## eno2

It's a bone of contention.



> het nationale antiraketscherm van de Verenigde Staten in Midden-Europa, toch een g*rote* *splijtzwam* *in d*e internationale betrekkingen en het startsein voor een wapenwedloop in de ruimte.
> europarl.europa.eu
> the US national anti-missile defence system in Central Europe, which by the way has become* a bone of contention* in international relations and is sparking off a militarisation programme in space.



Manzana de la discordia
Pomme de discorde
μήλο της έριδας (milo is appel)
der Spaltpilz Der Zankapfel

Appels, zwammen en een been.
Twistappels...splijtzwammen ... en vechten om een been (bij ons de honden)


----------



## bibibiben

Het Engels wijkt daarnaast graag uit naar andere constructies. Bijvoorbeeld die met een adjectief:

Je voorstel werkt als een splijtzwam. → Your proposal is divisive.

Of die met een werkwoord:

De kwestie was een splijtzwam in de gemeenschap. → The issue tore the community apart.


----------



## eno2

Welja, tuurlijk, bij gebrek aan 1 op 1 vertaling. Niet dat dat minderwaardig is. In alle talen zijn 1 op 1 hiaten, soms voor heel gewone woorden. Een zekere Fernando viel me op deze bewering van mij  aan omdat Spaans volgens hem geen zulke  hiaten vertoont.


----------



## Red Arrow

Eno2, soms vraag ik me af wat je zou doen moest je aan een niet-Indo-Europese taal beginnen. Dan krijg je soms nog geen één-op-éénvertaling bij zinnen als 'Ze at gisteren een appel.'


----------



## eno2

Ik zoek altijd eerst naar 1 op1 vertalingen.

Indien niet mogelijk, dan stel ik mij tevreden met "de dag voor vandaag nam ze een hartvormige vrucht tot zich met een staartje".

Ik ben ook benieuwd naar de juiste zegswijzen of omschrijvingen als er geen letterlijke vertaling of geen 1 op 1 is.

Op een taalforum wel gepast, vind ik.
Indo-Europees of niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind het ook best interessant om daarnaar te zoeken - en dan te zien wat serendipiteit oplevert.


----------

